# new question for track laying gurus



## bristolman2012 (Mar 4, 2012)

what is the best way to do transition from the cork and start of the riser ( only about 1 inch rise to put bridge in ) and then laying track across bridge and then back down ?thx for help mike


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

Make the transition more gradual than the actual grade. You really want to ease into any elevation changes. This will help keep the cars from uncoupling in the event of any slight height discrepancies between the car's couplers.

I would just slowly shim it till it reached the proper grade.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

The easiest way is to make sure that you don't have a rail joint at either the begining or end of your grade. Install risers and roadbed, but don't fasten the roadbed down. Lay a piece of flextrack across the transition and let it assume a natural curve (don't force it down onto the roadbed). Insert shims every inch or so between the roadbed and the risers to provide a stable base.


----------



## bristolman2012 (Mar 4, 2012)

CTValleyRR said:


> The easiest way is to make sure that you don't have a rail joint at either the begining or end of your grade. Install risers and roadbed, but don't fasten the roadbed down. Lay a piece of flextrack across the transition and let it assume a natural curve (don't force it down onto the roadbed). Insert shims every inch or so between the roadbed and the risers to provide a stable base.


thank you thank you . the answer I was looking for .
mike


----------

